

ReadWriteWeb's Marshall Kirkpatrick to Launch Plexus Engine - hornokplease
http://marshallk.com/nextstep

======
zeratul
Looks promising:

<http://plexusengine.com/>

I surely would like to hear more. Will that product become a data platform or
app platform or both? The blog says: "an app and data platform". Will I be
able to plug my own algorithms there?

------
hornokplease
His post is also mirrored on Google Plus here:

[https://plus.google.com/117421021456205115327/posts/HXFH7m5j...](https://plus.google.com/117421021456205115327/posts/HXFH7m5jxbK)

------
joshu
> They had a proven history of finding things early

I built this for Delicious too - forward-prediction of popularity. Yet another
thing I wasn't allowed to ship...

